# Active Mark



## Lord Impaler (Oct 26, 2002)

I downloaded a few games from the gnuella network. I started to play the games and after a few minutes I would receive this message. "Unable to start ActiveMark graphics engine due to unproper system configuration. Make sure you have Internet Explorer 3.02 or higher installed on your machine." I have IE version 5, so there is no problem there. And why was I able to play the game before, but now I can't. Each time I double click the icon to start the game it gives me the same message from the above quotes. I'm dumb founded....


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

You can see your version of IE by choosing Help/About IE in the menu.


----------



## Lord Impaler (Oct 26, 2002)

Umm I have internet explorer 5.....


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

I don't know ActiveMark, but found this site

http://www.trymedia.com

If this is the same Activemark you are using, it is licensed soft you need to pay for. In the support section, I also found a note saying that upgrading major parts of your pc could force you to renew the license. Have a look at the support section on their site.


----------



## Huon (Aug 16, 2002)

The problem you may find with some games available on download using p2p is that they are configured for the system of the person sharing the file. They may be installed versions, i.e. if you bought the game yourself and installed it normally it would configure to your hardware/software correctly, but the shared version may not contain the configuration ability that you need.
The solution of course is to buy the game.


----------

